# Folding Table



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these? Do you like it?









Canyon Table La Grande


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

that looks just like the one i have. it is the one i have. like it a lot, pretty sturdy for how light wight it is. also takes up very little storage space.
i got mine at REI outdoor store.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

It looks like the one we bought from Sportsmans Guide. Only paid half that much for it. The only problem we have is the buttons on the end like to push up in the tube and have to be pulled out after it has set on its end for a trip. If you store it on its side to travel it does just fine. Other than that we love it. cleans up great. We use it for the grill.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

fourwalls said:


> It looks like the one we bought from Sportsmans Guide. Only paid half that much for it.


is yours the BIG one?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought a smaller one like this from Aldi Food Store for $20 and love it. Light, easy to set up but sturdy. It does tend to like to sail away in a wind storm though.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Have almost the exact same thing, its nice to be able to not worry when putting something hot on it...like mountain pie holders or something straight off the grill.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Does anyone have one of these? Do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have 2 roll up tables that are wood and we love them . Use them all the time camping and for outside BRQ's when all the kids are home. Put a throw away table cover on fill with food and all is great. Oh,we have a big one and a meduim one.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Yea our table is about 4' long. We bought it about 3 years ago from Sportsmans Guide. It doesn't have the legs that adjust for uneven ground but it has been a good one. I think it was about $39 then.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I went ahead and ordered one at rv upgrades


----------

